# The Umbrella Academy Thread



## Vertigoism (Feb 22, 2019)

This is the thread we can talk about The Umbrella Academy that is available on Netflix. It's a superhero Netflix Original that's based on the comics made by Gerard Way from My Chemical Romance.

Here are a few questions:

1. Who is your favourite character and why are they your favourite?
2. What do you think of The Umbrella Academy?
3. Do you think their father is a good father? Then why?
4. Do you obviously want a second season for the Netflix Original?
5. Who is your least liked character from The Umbrella Academy?

If you haven't watched it, go watch the show on Netflix! It's really amazing and you'll be completely mindblown! 

The actors are acting lovely and really overwhelming! My favourite character is Vanya because she's the one I would describe myself if I were a superhero either and I have a love for orchestral music and violins. I think it's a great show because why not? I don't think their father is a good father. Yes, I would love to have an another season on Netflix! The least liked character from The Umbrella Academy is Hazel because I don't like him. He's kind of a weirdo.


----------

